# Here's Saffron



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

Well I have something to admit once again....and again...I didn't mean to....I now recognise I have an addiction....but im happy being addicted as long as i dont go overboard and the tiels are happy and healthy 

This little girl I just couldnt resist.....she was the second pastelface cinnamon pied I had seen and I felt since ive always wanted one that this was a sign i was meant to get her......the pics aren't great as she was just settling into her new home.....im pretty sure she is Little Mikey's sibling as I got her from the same store....Anyway here is Saffron (also named by Mikey...i decided since she was a cinnamon I wanted a spice name for her....Saffron jumped out for both of us...the funny thing is she is really quite a pale yelllow lol)

She is handraised but quite timid and didn't want any handling but im hoping thats just nerves....she has eaten and seems to be happy...no freaking out or calling happening


----------



## bylderchic (Feb 24, 2009)

Aww! congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

she's beautiful.congratulations


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

congrats she is pretty and I love her name


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Kimmi - She is wonderful! Congrats. Your going to have to update your signature soon .. LOL


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol i know terri!!! gonna have to ask solace to update! im also off to pick Celeste up! ty atv, bylder and shy...she is very pretty.....


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

How did I miss this thread?! 

She's adorable Kim, congrats. You've got..9 now? I knew you'd end up having more than me, heehee.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

She's beautiful...looks pastel.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

tyvm!!! she is so softly coloured.....tomorrow begins the task of taming her enough to at least step up


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i no you will do great


----------



## Cockatiellane (Feb 24, 2009)

*My babies*

Hi all you have beautiful birds. here is my new set of babies just weaning. These are the first of this season for me. We have another clutch starting to wean now also.[URL=http://lovebirdparadise.9f.com on nursery page


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

WOW.. so many cuties... I too wouldn´t have resisted.. they both are so cute!! Saffron and Celeste... 

too bad they might be siblings.. you could get pastelface babies from them..


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Crongrats again Kim she is a real beauty!


----------

